# Sturdy Collars for Pyr Pups



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We have two Great Pyrenees pups coming up on 8 months old. So far they have chewed off the other's collars every time we've tried to keep collars on them.

What type of collar do you recommend that they won't be able to chew off the other?


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

www.cobancollars.com


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am not a fan of sturdy collars on dog who are outside 24/7. Nor do I want to be stabbed by my own dog  

I buy the nylon ones with a snap together buckle thing. Twice with one dog and once on the other they have gotten caught or hung up, the plastic breaks and frees the dog, I also have them wear it a bit looser. They have tried to go over the fence at coyotes who are along the property line and have gotten caught on the T-post or cattle panel. 

The main reason they wear them is for rabies tag, microchip tag and so in case they ever get off the property people know they are owned. 

Buy the cheaper kind put some Bitter Apple on it and see if they leave them alone. Also make sure they have some type or toys or chews available as long as they are not agressive towards the livestock about it.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I look at the collar as a tool for a job. Not sure if this makes sence, but here goes. Living in N.E. Ohio and what kind of dogs we have, as well as their jobs, spiked is not an issue, just not needed. The same reason that my 10.8 drill driver does a good job on maintince, only carry the heavier 18/24 when doing larger construction. A dog that may stray up here fdefinitily needs to have location and tags, therefore I dont use snap away. I like the idea of some protection around the neck, a stray dog, branch when running by it, and cute litlle ole racoon can due alot of damage. any protection is better than none. Last two are ego and I can easily stop if persuded for better reasons. One, each dog is differant, each collar has its owns marks. I think they deserve it. Second, when one of our dogs passes or has to be put down, the last thing I do is take off the collar. May be hard to explain, but its what I do for the time they have given us.


----------

